# Places to stay for Dana Pt GP



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Any recommendations on digs close to the Dana Pt. Grand Prix? I'm open to something tidy and affordable, or could spring for something really nice if it's worthwhile - like a nice hot tub! TIA


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

My GF lives in Dana Point 

Its a fairly affluent area but there are some affordable places if you look. Try this link for starters. 

https://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF...t,+CA&ei=eT9nUdvTFYOmiQK_0IHIAg&ved=0CO8BELYD

A & B are just down the hill from the race, and right at the harbor. If that's all too ghetto then check out the Ritz or Four Seasons


----------

